# Irwin county



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone hunt in Irwin county.


----------



## spaceman (Sep 6, 2009)

*Irwin*

Yes I do. Matter of fact I just found two scrapes 9/5/09.
Have you done any scouting?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 8, 2009)

i have seen lots of deer in the old corn fields late in the afternoons, my son said that he has found a lot of tracks back in the creek area on the back of our place.


----------



## bigbear62 (Sep 15, 2009)

runner i,m right across the woods in riverbend. do you know of anyone who raises san whan rabbits.


----------



## theianoshow (Sep 15, 2009)

The only place in seen deer are in thick bottoms close to water. They are not moving much during the day. Seen alot at night...and found a couple of new scrapes... we need rain!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 15, 2009)

looks like we may just get some rain in the next few days,
bigbear62 there is a man around waterloo that has a sign out by the highway that  says he has rabbits for sale, don;t know what kind he has.


----------



## theianoshow (Sep 17, 2009)

*haha*

im gonna look for the sign... the best part about waterloo is the sign that says "SLOW DOWN CONGESTED AREA
" i never seen anyone there haha.. anyone go to Moreheads for breakfast?


----------



## theianoshow (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone seeing any action? im getting skunked!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 22, 2009)

have not seen a deer in the last few days. rush hour in waterloo can be real bad at times.


----------



## spaceman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Irwin*

Well what have you fellas seen or shot???
I took a 7 pointer last week following a doe. Been chasing a mature 11 pointer but no luck so far.


----------



## jdrawdy (Dec 8, 2009)

How big was the 7 and what part of irwin county?


----------



## spaceman (Dec 8, 2009)

*Irwin*

The 7 pointer was OK. Got the monkey off my back. Thought he was a 8 but one brow tine had not grown in. Over near Wray.
Saw a 6 pointer this past Sunday also chasing a doe.
What have you seen and/or harvested?


----------



## jdrawdy (Dec 8, 2009)

Seen a few does no shooters.  I'm over around riverbend.


----------



## spaceman (Dec 8, 2009)

*rut*

Sunday's buck had black hocks and his head was down sniffing where the doe had crossed. He was 5 minutes behind her.


----------



## jdrawdy (Dec 30, 2009)

any action in irwin.  Saw tracks where they were chasing just yesterday.  must be at night.


----------



## spaceman (Jan 3, 2010)

*Irwin*

No action over here in Wray. Full moon. I found a dead 10 pointer in the pond just after Christmas. He was a fighter had 3 tines broke off. I had one live pic of him at a scrape. Would have been a nice trophy.


----------

